# MILAN | Torre Milano - Stresa 22 | 86m | T/O



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Torre Milano*
Milan | Italy
design | Beretta Associati * client | Impresa Rusconi * official website | torremilano.it








​Torre Milano is a new residential tower rises between Isola and Maggiolina, a stone's throw away from Porta Nuova. With its business skyscrapers and new residential core, the area epitomises Milan's newly found dynamism. As the city grows exponentially, it attracts increasing numbers of companies, managers, students and tourists from all over the world. The tower is located close to the Sondrio and Marche underground stations, with links to the rest of the city. Located four blocks from the Central Station and close to Porta Garibaldi, it is connected by national and international train lines, high-speed rail, and links to Linate and Malpensa airports. 

















Torre Milano features 105 apartments. The one, two and three-bedroom apartments from the 2nd to the 19th floor stand out for the quality of the finishes and the high spec items in the scope of work, which lists sensorial showers for apartments from the tenth to the nineteenth floor. The duplexes from the 20th to 23rd floor are exceptionally large, detailed and bright. They offer a view over the roofs of Milan and exclusive luxuries such as a Jacuzzi. Many of the one, two and three bedroom apartments and duplexes come with double-height living areas with ceilings over four meters high. All feature outdoors space: the higher you go, the more the view turns into a panorama.

















The apartments' interior layout emphasizes comfort and liveability, without renouncing prestigious finishes which owners can define with Milan Contract District, choosing among the best interior and home design brands. Apartments are planned with an eye to the latest trends in the production, use and storage of energy, putting sustainability first. Torre Milano will also be a smart building: Amazon's virtual assistant Alexa will be integrated in all units through the MyHOME_UP platform developed by BTicino.








Residents of Torre Milano are spoiled for choice when it comes to leisure time: the swimming pool and gym for exercising close to home, the co-working space for combining life and work, the party room and the playground, the belvedere and the garden for enjoying the greenery and the sunshine. Outdoor spaces are also designed with an eye to the needs of contemporary living. The belvedere on the last floor, open to all Torre Milano residents, and the apartment terraces offer unique points of view on the city. The shared garden at ground level creates opportunities for enjoying life al fresco.








​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVCw7mugPjb/


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

MilanoPanoramica​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Andrea Martiradonna​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------

